# Baker21's Superb and Jule's Streetka Mni Detail.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all........:wave:

Well I was busy on Sunday maintaining both my own and Jule's motors as they had been neglected of late...........

Superb is now wearing it's new Winter Rims, straight off an Audi A8 and fully refurbed, I think they suit it well..........

Both cars received the same treatment as follows:

Wheels cleaned with Megs APC, Daytona Wheel Brush, Lamswool Wheel Mitt;
Rinsed, Washed using the 2BM with Megs Hyper Wash;
Rinsed, Dried using Megs Last Touch and a Waffle Weave Drying Towel;
Zaino Z8 Wipedown;
Tyres dressed with AS Highstyle;
Arches and external trim dressed with Megs Hyper Dressing;
Engine bay rinsed and dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant;
Interior's dusted, vacced and New Car Smell applied.

Superb is still wearing Zaino some 12 months + on and following it's recent detail the Streetka wears G-Techniq, seriously impressive stuff although only 2 months old on the car:




























































































































































































































































































































Hope that wasn't too boring for you but just thought I would share these pics, any excuse to use my camera............:thumb:

Wondering if I can convince Jules to let me lower the Streetka..........

Comments good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Love the rims really make it look bad ass!!! Ka still lookin good


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

A8 Rims on a Superb look.... well.....Superb!!!!

Ka looks mint too.

Nice one!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Both look spot on, The Ka will look alot better lowerd.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Both look in showroom condition.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good... your winter wheels are better than some peoples summer ones...

But, please, get rid of this tyre stretching nonsense... looks terrible!!! (imo)

Everytime I see it, I just think that the correct width of tyre was out of stock or too expensive!! 



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Some nice shots mate:thumb: treat yourself to some wider rubber though


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good Simon, the Streetka definitely needs to shed a few inches of daylight, I recon a few more mm wound off yours would sit perfectly too.. 

Wheels suit the car! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Awesome baker.

The KA looks very wet, speaking of wet... 

You had a good drive of it? You like it? 

Meant to ask, manual/electric roof?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah those wheels suit the superb well, look awesome IMO.

echo what others say about the narrower tyres, not a fan of that style myself.

KA also looks very clean, think you should talk her round to letting you slam it a tad, would finish it off that tiny bit better IMO.

nice job, and some good pics too.

you should try a pic like #35, but keep the background car in focus and blur the foreground car, have a nice effect too :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

You do like your stretched look don't you, I do like the fat fives, might look good on the van..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice work, agree about the tyres.... way too thin IMO.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Looking good... your winter wheels are better than some peoples summer ones...
> 
> But, please, get rid of this tyre stretching nonsense... looks terrible!!! (imo)
> 
> ...


How did you guess mate, couldn't find the right width anywhere, honest.........



slrestoration said:


> Some nice shots mate:thumb: treat yourself to some wider rubber though


:lol:

Cheers Nick........:wave:



EliteCarCare said:


> Looking good Simon, the Streetka definitely needs to shed a few inches of daylight, I recon a few more mm wound off yours would sit perfectly too..
> 
> Wheels suit the car! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


There are a couple of height options for the KA but I think Jules may not be keen, I will see if I can talk her around, think it would look good myself........:car:

Can't go any lower on the rear, no adjuster blocks fitted but I could wind down the front, trouble is it's about driveable as a daily at that height but know what you mean.......:thumb:



gally said:


> Awesome baker.
> 
> The KA looks very wet, speaking of wet...
> 
> ...


Mum used to have one and borrowed it all the time, driven this one a fair few times and it's fun for what it is, engine is the worst point about it and more to tax than the Superb but for what it is, it's responsive onthe steering and love the gearbox, handles like it's been lowered..........:lol:

Roof wise, they are all manual.........:thumb:



mick said:


> yeah those wheels suit the superb well, look awesome IMO.
> 
> echo what others say about the narrower tyres, not a fan of that style myself.
> 
> ...


Appreciate people's thoughts on the tyre width, I guess we all have different tastes and thanks for the tip on the camera, got a photography course coming up this year so that should help out........:thumb:



qstix said:


> You do like your stretched look don't you, I do like the fat fives, might look good on the van..


Probably Rob but yours look much better on the van as they are.........:wave:



PaulN said:


> Nice work, agree about the tyres.... way too thin IMO.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


What can I say, must be a dub thing, 'if it ain't rubbing it ain't dubbin'.........


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> What can I say, must be a dub thing, 'if it ain't rubbing it ain't dubbin'.........


Hpppppfffh... A real dubber would have put 185's on that wheel... you are only half dubbing there mate!



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Still a lovely pair of cars... they look great!

:thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Both looking in great condition, nice work!
Great pics too :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Not sure buddy, might have to try them on some time. Any how, won't hijack you thread, will chat later ..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

qstix said:


> Not sure buddy, might have to try them on some time. Any how, won't hijack you thread, will chat later ..


No worries on the thread hi-jack, I am sure we can do a swap at some stage.........


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Love the rims on the Superb! I'd be very interested to hear what you think of those Falken tyres, i've got a set on my Golf GTI!

Really enjoy reading your details, top job as always!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice mate,..... you gonna be at any shows this year?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice si dont ask her just do it she cant say no then :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice pics Si :thumb:

Those wheels do look smart on the superb but i reckon a nice set of bbs lm's would be uber cool aswell


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one. Camera practice at any opportunity is always a good idea for anyone, some nice ones there.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A Sunday well spent by the looks of things:thumb:

I spy aero wipers on the St.Ka


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Love the rims on the Superb! I'd be very interested to hear what you think of those Falken tyres, i've got a set on my Golf GTI!
> 
> Really enjoy reading your details, top job as always!


I don't have a lot of cash to buy bug brand rubber and as the camber on the Superb scrubs tyres within 12 months then I just got with something run of the mill, had Kumho's before and now Falken on both these and my 19's, they appear to be OK in both the wet and dry but it's difficult to say as the handling on the Superb isn't really the best, they get good reviews and for the money from Camskill they get my vote, they are the FK 452's by the way.......:thumb:



-Mat- said:


> very nice mate,..... you gonna be at any shows this year?


Usually make an appearance at DC10, Edition38 and sometimes Traxx just because they are close really, you heading to any of those?



-tom- said:


> very nice si dont ask her just do it she cant say no then :lol:


Good call Tom........:thumb:



EthanCrawford said:


> Nice pics Si :thumb:
> 
> Those wheels do look smart on the superb but i reckon a nice set of bbs lm's would be uber cool aswell


Spot on Ethan, it's looking like my current 19's have taken a pasting over the years so maybe it's time to switch to some BBS LM's this summer?



ryand said:


> Nice one. Camera practice at any opportunity is always a good idea for anyone, some nice ones there.


Taking way too many pics at the moment Ryan, thinking I may need a new hardrive soon..........:doublesho



Chris_VRS said:


> A Sunday well spent by the looks of things:thumb:
> 
> I spy aero wipers on the St.Ka


:lol:

Well spotted, super cheap at £7 the pair delivered, and I have just about come around to them now..........:thumb:


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Looking good... your winter wheels are better than some peoples summer ones...
> 
> But, please, get rid of this tyre stretching nonsense... looks terrible!!! (imo)
> 
> Everytime I see it, I just think that the correct width of tyre was out of stock or too expensive!!


Could not agree more!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TMM said:


> Could not agree more!


:lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I have never been keen on the stretch look, but that doesn't mean other people aren't allowed to like it..

Now that it has started to come over to the UK, and seeing more about, it is growing on. I woud be scared of kerbage..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

qstix said:


> I have never been keen on the stretch look, but that doesn't mean other people aren't allowed to like it..
> 
> Now that it has started to come over to the UK, and seeing more about, it is growing on. I woud be scared of kerbage..


It's common within a few 'scene's' I guess more so the VAG and Jap scene's and once you have kerbed your wheels once you just start giving everything a wide berth and parking away from kerb meaning you need a taxi to get the kerb.............


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking good Si as always.

Im sure the girls will want to get together at DC11, might keep you sane.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking very nice mate, love the a8 alloys


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

looking good si,love the wheel's mate :thumb:


----------



## Calmato (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice! What are those things at the corners?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lummox said:


> Looking good Si as always.
> 
> Im sure the girls will want to get together at DC11, might keep you sane.


Sounds like a plan to me Ross.........:thumb:



Calmato said:


> Very nice! What are those things at the corners?


They were on the motor when I had it and they are aftermarket LED side marker's, they illuminate orange when you switch on your side lights, fitted for safety reasons when reversing and pulling out of junctions.........:car:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

very nioce mate


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job on both


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Both looking awesome :thumb:

Are you using Photobucket to upload your pics? 
Only reason i ask is because PB compresses your images and loses alot of quality so its a shame when you have taken them on a DSLR.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Pandy said:


> Both looking awesome :thumb:
> 
> Are you using Photobucket to upload your pics?
> Only reason i ask is because PB compresses your images and loses alot of quality so its a shame when you have taken them on a DSLR.


Sure am and your spot on, will be changing this in the future but for the moment I think it's OK for my needs..........:thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

spot on looking cars, though im not keep on how the tyres look on the wheels on the Superb, it looks as if the tyres are too narrow for the rims to me, not a look i would want

apart from that nice and clean


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Well Simon the Superb is looking, well, superb as always.

Never been a fan of the Ka, or Kak as I normally call it, but I really do like the StreetKa. 

Both motors looking very fine as always.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Great effort on both; they look good together! Especially now with the Superb rocking Fat Fives :thumb:

And when did you switch over to D-SLR? Thought the shots were looking crisper than usual. Or have you had it a while and I've not noticed?! Present back from the States was it? Rebel T1i or should I say, EOS 500D 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant. Really like the look of your Superb. 

Dan


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice mate, where did you get the rims refurbed? I have some on my Polo in need of a refurb soon


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wardy said:


> Great effort on both; they look good together! Especially now with the Superb rocking Fat Fives :thumb:
> 
> And when did you switch over to D-SLR? Thought the shots were looking crisper than usual. Or have you had it a while and I've not noticed?! Present back from the States was it? Rebel T1i or should I say, EOS 500D
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve and I think the Fat Five's are a good upgrade from the Solid's for the winter, seems to be pretty good weather at the moment so would prefer to get the 19's back on but think they are due a facelift or maybe to be sold, we will see...........

Xmas and B'Day present from the USA mate so yep, it's the Rebel T1i, seems pretty good to me, got a great bag with it and just need to learn how to use it more...........:thumb:



uberbmw said:


> Very nice mate, where did you get the rims refurbed? I have some on my Polo in need of a refurb soon


I have a friend who can refurb wheels, if your interested I can put you in contact with him but he is based around the Towcester area, drop me a PM if you want some details..........:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> I have a friend who can refurb wheels, if your interested I can put you in contact with him but he is based around the Towcester area, drop me a PM if you want some details..........:thumb:


Spot on mate, PM on its way.

BTW, get yourself a Canon 50mm MKII lens, around £40-50, great lens :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Both cars look great, I really like the A8 wheels on the Superb. Could you tell me the specs on the wheels? Does the model have a name? 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ebbe J said:


> Both cars look great, I really like the A8 wheels on the Superb. Could you tell me the specs on the wheels? Does the model have a name?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


The wheels are running 215/40/18 Falken 452's stretched onto the ET51 18 x 8.5J rims, I am not sure of the exact name of the wheels but they are commonly known on forum's as 'Fat Fives'.........:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> But, please, get rid of this tyre stretching nonsense... looks terrible!!! (imo)


Same here....plus i'd be absolutely sh!tt!ng myself being anywhere near any kerbs and potholes with the edges exposed like that.

Bother very very nice looking cars though Baker and Jules


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Looking good... your winter wheels are better than some peoples summer ones...
> 
> But, please, get rid of this tyre stretching nonsense... looks terrible!!! (imo)
> 
> ...


On this I dont get it but some cars with really wide wheels its needed to stay legal. Here however they would fit underneath without stretch easily.

Still love the car though! Fat fives are amazing.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ebbe J said:


> Both cars look great, I really like the A8 wheels on the Superb. Could you tell me the specs on the wheels? Does the model have a name?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


Think you will find they are TT wheels originally!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top work mate:thumb:


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

We wait pictures of inside of your SuperB now


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Same here....plus i'd be absolutely sh!tt!ng myself being anywhere near any kerbs and potholes with the edges exposed like that.
> 
> Bother very very nice looking cars though Baker and Jules


Once you have kerbed your wheels once I think you struggle to do it again, this applies to both Jules and I, we just drive wide of most things, park away from kerbs, etc, you just get used to it........



Mini 360 said:


> On this I dont get it but some cars with really wide wheels its needed to stay legal. Here however they would fit underneath without stretch easily.
> 
> Still love the car though! Fat fives are amazing.


They would sit easily under the arches with correct width tyres but then that wouldn't acheive the look I was hoping to achieve............



Mini 360 said:


> Think you will find they are TT wheels originally!


Er nope, the 5 spokes on the TT are a different wheel, these have only ever been on the Audi A8............



SuperB said:


> We wait pictures of inside of your SuperB now


Not much to show to be honest but I am sure I can dig some out from somewhere.........


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Once you have kerbed your wheels once I think you struggle to do it again, this applies to both Jules and I, we just drive wide of most things, park away from kerbs, etc, you just get used to it........


There is that, but I had damage on all 4 of my wheels before i had them refurbed, and only one was my fault...all the others where having to take evasive action from other road users! 

and pot holes are another hazard too....I was even pulled by the cops for avoiding potholes!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> There is that, but I had damage on all 4 of my wheels before i had them refurbed, and only one was my fault...all the others where having to take evasive action from other road users!
> 
> and pot holes are another hazard too....I was even pulled by the cops for avoiding potholes!!


I guess it all depends on where you live and where you drive too most but I spend a lot of time on motorways but also avoiding potholes etc.........:thumb:


----------

